# Supplies needed to make template and transfer



## RandBPhoto (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi All,

My PCut is due to arrive soon and I can't wait to try making my first rhinestone template.

Can anyone give me a listing of supplies that I will need to make the template and to make the transfer?

Also, I'm using Corel X4. Has anyone been successful using it to make the design for the template?

BTW: My budget is extremely limited so DAS, etc. is not an option!

Thanks,
Richard - R&B Photo & Promo
"Spreading the Gospel through visual communications"


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

You will need a template material, mylar tape to transfer the rhinestones to after setting in your template, and rhinestones  

There are many places to get the rhinestones and Mylar tape. You can try threadart.com, as they have really great deals on stones and the best price on the Mylar tape I have found. For the template material you can try scrapbookdiecutter.com or buyacs.com, they both sell the template materials, as well as the other supplies.

Hope this helps


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

The template material I use is the Hartco sandblast mask "425S" and I get it from sign wharehouse


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

RandBPhoto said:


> Hi All,
> ......Also, I'm using Corel X4. Has anyone been successful using it to make the design for the template?
> 
> BTW: My budget is extremely limited so DAS, etc. is not an option!
> ...


Hey Richard...

Here is a thread that Sunnydayz helped me start..... I am trying to gather all of the RS template tutorials in one place so everyone will be able to see their options.

.......hopefully more and more will be added to it in the coming weeks/months....

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t92789.html


----------



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

DTFuqua said:


> The template material I use is the Hartco sandblast mask "425S" and I get it from sign wharehouse


 
Beacon graphics has it a bit cheaper then sign warehouse and a better reputation.


----------



## adoptivemom1 (Jun 14, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> The template material I use is the Hartco sandblast mask "425S" and I get it from sign wharehouse


 Hello All! I was wondering if anyone knew what the difference was in the Hartco425S "perf" and "non-perf" is? I'm guessing one is "perforated", meaning "cut", but I can't seem to find the info anywhere. Which one do I want? There's quite a price difference- so I want to get the one I need! Thanks, Amy


----------



## lgjar (Jun 5, 2008)

Non-perf is for friction-fed machines. Perf is punched on the edges, is needed for pin-fed machines, and can be used with some friction-fed machines. (For example, either works with the Roland GX-24.)

LG


----------



## adoptivemom1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks so much- it's a good thing t-shirt forums is here!!!! 
Blessings, Amy


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I would do a search on "hot fix tape" or "mylar tape". The tape at Threadart is only 9" wide. There are some out there that have the 12" wide tape, by the roll or by the foot, that is cheaper. Check www.crafts2do.com, also. I forget offhand what their price is.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I myself prefer the 12 inch silicone tape,, 
if just starting mylar is a bit cheaper,, to start with,, but 12 inch lets you do larger designs,, or gang sheet your transfers,, and not have as much waste..

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Laballa1 (Jul 20, 2007)

RandBPhoto said:


> Also, I'm using Corel X4. Has anyone been successful using it to make the design for the template?
> 
> BTW: My budget is extremely limited so DAS, etc. is not an option!


So what software is suggested to be used. Will R-Ware work with the pcut?


----------

